
Mozilla spent $15k to remove the term "slave" from Buildbot code and docs - piotrjurkiewicz
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2015/12/10/mozilla-open-source-support-first-awards-made/
======
erkose
Let's hope they remove "master" while they're at it.

~~~
kzisme
That will be another 15k project :)

